# Unusual baby-names... How I would love to use one!



## MrMoney (Jun 3, 2011)

With God´s grace, I will have the honor of giving my baby a name this november. Ofcourse, with the advice and interferrence of about 100 other family-members.

I just wanted to share with you my wishlist of babynames taken from fantasybooks such as The Wheel of Time (My favorite fantasy!)

*Male names:*
Aginor
Shaidar´Haran
Matrim
Perrin
Lan
Asmodean
Balthamel
Belal
Demandred
Rahvin
Ishamael
Sammael

*Female names:*
Elayne
Nynaeve
Aviendha
Graendal
Lanfear
Mesaana
Moghedien
Semirhage

You who have kids, were you able to choose the name you wanted or did someone pick it for you? And those of you who are expecting/others, what type of name do you want to give?

Ramadan


----------



## Shortey (Jun 3, 2011)

Erno obviously.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 3, 2011)

I named my son Tetsuo.
His full name is Tetsuo Xavier Ravian Naruto Wulf. 

Pretty certain that's one of a kind.


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 3, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> I named my son Tetsuo.
> His full name is Tetsuo Xavier Ravian Naruto Wulf.
> 
> Pretty certain that's one of a kind.


 
How did the family take it?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah, Norway. I'm guessing those names aren't weird there.

But, living in America, if my parents had named me any of _those_ names, I'd hate it.


----------



## Micael (Jun 3, 2011)

haha, same here, these are too weird in my native language. I guess the choice is strongly related to native language.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 3, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> How did the family take it?


 
Pretty well. Not that they had any say in the matter to start with...


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 3, 2011)

We speak Albanian and these names are NOT related to any albanian name I have ever heard 

If I am to choose an Albanian name it will be one of these:

Male:
Kreshnik (Knight)
Liridon (Freedom-lover)
Alban (Albanian...)
Yllber (Rainbow)
Armend (Golden thoughts)

Female:
Lindita (Birth of day = Sunrise)
Ardita (Golden day)
Arjeta (Golden life)
Arijana (Our gold)

Or other typical Albanian names.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 3, 2011)

Pick a normal name!


----------



## Bapao (Jun 3, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Pick a normal name!


 
Like?


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 3, 2011)

I probably will, Aron. But it sucks to have to do it because of what the general population thinks and not for yourself.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 3, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Like?


 
Bob or John


----------



## Magix (Jun 3, 2011)

But you're not naming your child for yourself, you're naming your child for your child. And until you get to know him, you have to assume him under the general population. Therefor, a "normal" name is the safest bet. I still hate my name because I am literally the only one that has it and every time I have to tell someone my name, they have like 3 questions about how it's spelt. 

Now I'm not from norway so I have no idea whether those names are normal there, but I know my biggest childhood dream would be to change my name at 18 if my name was "Shaidar´Haran".

If you want their names to be "special", just go for like Battery or Radiator or something. You're gonna be sure that nobody ever had a name like THAT before.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 3, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Bob or John


 
Tell that to someone from China 



> If you want their names to be "special", just go for like Battery or Radiator or something. You're gonna be sure that nobody ever had a name like THAT before.



*The Hulk* would be a good name for a boy.


----------



## CommaYou (Jun 3, 2011)

please don't use the names of the forsaken? 

if i'd have to pick one of those you provided, i'd say allan (al'lan) for a boy, it's still a decent name and lan rocks
and elayne for a girl.

ps. wheel of time rocks ^^


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 3, 2011)

Magix said:


> But you're not naming your child for yourself, you're naming your child for your child. And until you get to know him, you have to assume him under the general population. Therefor, a "normal" name is the safest bet.


 
This. It's selfish for someone to name their kid based off of a very weird name they like, just because they like it. The kid is the one who is going to have to live the rest of their lives with it.


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 3, 2011)

I guess I can change my own name to Shaidar´Haran ^^ He is one big bad Trolloc man.

Or Ishamael.


----------



## flan (Jun 3, 2011)

Literally everyone calls me flan, but my parents didn't name me flan so it doesn't really count.


----------



## Zubon (Jun 3, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> His full name is Tetsuo Xavier Ravian Naruto Wulf.



Poor kid. I hope he never has to go to Japan...

Strange names are ok, as long as they are not common names with unusual spelling like "Mykel", or "Jaimee".


----------



## Bapao (Jun 3, 2011)

Zubon said:


> Poor kid. *I hope he never has to go to Japan.*..
> 
> Strange names are ok, as long as they are not common names with unusual spelling like "Mykel", or "Jaimee".


 
It might happen. If he doesn't like the Japanese touch then he can always go French if he prefers...


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 3, 2011)

SCIENCE!

http://www.livescience.com/6569-good-bad-baby-names-long-lasting-effects.html

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...lf-esteem-says-welsh-research-91466-21152217/

If you really love the name Asmodean, get a dog. (My first male dog will be named Bilbo )


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 3, 2011)

My parents actually regret naming me Austin. They found out that my name was too popular.


----------



## blah (Jun 3, 2011)

Some members of the black population in America seem to have pretty good experiences with unique names...


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 3, 2011)

Example: Shaquesha, LaQuisha, Kesha, etc.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 3, 2011)

You can't forget the famous rumor:
La-a. Prouncounced "Ladasha."


----------



## izovire (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a Son and Daughter, their names are Joey and Jessica. People said the names are a bit generic and common but if you look at them you'd know they have the right names (or maybe I'm just used to them). 

It is a challenge trying to come up with baby names. It took the entire pregnancies to figure them out.

My name is Bradley... I'm use to it and don't care really.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 3, 2011)

izovire said:


> I have a Son and Daughter, their names are Joey and Jessica. People said the names are a bit generic and common but if you look at them you'd know they have the right names (or maybe I'm just used to them).


 
I love when you see people who match their name. 
Or people who you can't imagine having a certain name.

Like, for me, someone _young_ named "Ethel" is crazy. They must've been born at the age of 75. Or changed their name to "Ethel", once they hit 50.


----------



## RTh (Jun 3, 2011)

Cornelius. Always loved that name.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 3, 2011)

I like names that are normal yet at the same time not very common.

My girls are called Birgit and Irene for that exact matter.

And remember: your children will have to live with it so please no silly stuff.


----------



## Hiero (Jun 3, 2011)

I told my students during the Order of Operations lessons that I would name my first child Pemdas because it has a nice ring to it. It was a variation of George from Seinfeld wanting to name his future child Seven. Of course I didn't actually do that, much to the dismay of my former students.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 4, 2011)

^GO PEMDAS, GO.



blah said:


> Some members of the black population in America seem to have pretty good experiences with unique names...


 
Yes. Mine is extremely unique, actually.



Spoiler



It is!
Oh, you were expecting to see my name here? You know my name.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 4, 2011)

Boqueeshaa GuucciiManee The III.


----------



## Owen (Jun 4, 2011)

I cannot think of a better male name than "Owen".

As for female names, I love the names "Julia" and "Griselda".


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 4, 2011)

Stachu.
or...Fiyero (prince from Wicked)


----------



## cubeflip (Jun 4, 2011)

Ichabod


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 4, 2011)

Kael 
Courage Wolf
Poseidon

I'll probably name my kid John, James, or Pedro. However, I've always thought it would be cool to be named after an ancient god, like Poseidon or Zeus


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 4, 2011)

Borackobamaneesha.


----------



## ianography (Jun 4, 2011)

Whatever you do, don't name your kid Ian. Every Ian I've ever met was a jerk.


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 4, 2011)

Isai (pronounced Isaiah)

Xavier (pronounced Zah-Vee-A)


----------



## hic0057 (Jun 4, 2011)

Be unusual and call it Mohammed.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_most_popular_given_names#


----------

